# 2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert Double stock weight?



## mark07 (Jul 26, 2010)

Does anyone know the weight of a stock 2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert Double?


----------



## FIRETRAIL (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi pulled the trigger and bought one of these today, in the uk
LBS showed me dealer site with bike weights 16lb 6oz for 56 also showed 2010 pro at 16lb 3 so 2011 bike are good bit lighter. Hopefully only 2 days to wait


----------



## mark07 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. This is hopefully my next bike within the next year - currently riding a 2010 Allez Sport. 

Which color did you pick up? I've only seen the black/red/white model in person and it is beautiful. Haven't seen the black/neon yellow.


----------



## FIRETRAIL (Oct 4, 2007)

ordered black/red as only one available here now, guess other colors to follow.


----------



## mark07 (Jul 26, 2010)

Please post pictures once you get it.


----------



## zbladejr (Oct 17, 2010)

mark07 said:


> Does anyone know the weight of a stock 2011 Tarmac SL3 Expert Double?


Weighed both the SL3 expert and the pro today at LBS.

Both 56cm. Both without pedals.

SL3 expert with Ultegra weighed 16.06 lbs
SL3 pro with SRAM red weighed 15.04 lbs

More importantly, after riding both bikes I'm convinced the difference in the pro is well worth the difference in price. The bike is stiffer, feels more responsive, yet the ride is a bit more comfortable (though both are very nice).

This will be the first bike I'm buying in 15 years (ex racer with my old ride a Columbus SLX Campy Record.....shifters still on downtube...lol) - and I already have the Expert on order....will be changing tomorrow to the Pro.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> More importantly, after riding both bikes I'm convinced the difference in the pro is well worth the difference in price. The bike is stiffer, feels more responsive, yet the ride is a bit more comfortable


Don't the Pro and Expert use the same frame-set? So the difference you're describing is in components? I guess this says a lot about the differences in the Roval and Fulcrum wheels on each.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Yes DrJohn; he [Zbjr] is not feeling a diff with respect to the frames [same] as well as the 1lb diff between Ult and Red has nada to do with it.


----------



## Rugergundog (Apr 2, 2011)

I will revive a old old thread. Yep the SRAP stuff is quite a bit lighter than the Shimano stuff; as are the wheels. Pro uses a oversize BB also, not sure if that sheds some weight or not.


----------



## 2_wheels (Dec 25, 2009)

all of the 2011 weights for Specialized road bikes can be found on bikerumor.

go to bike rumor dot com and search for 2011 specialized actual weights. I can't post links on here yet...


----------

